# Tarifansagen bei 118xx-Anbietern



## Brückennutzer (14 Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Habe mal wieder was interessantes gefunden. Die Ansage der Gebühren wird bei den Anbietern der 118xxer-Nummen völlig unterschiedlich gehandhabt.  

Talkline zum Beispiel schaltet bereits seit über einem Jahr eine
kostenfreie Tarifansage auf seinen Nummern wie 11896, 11848 oder 11826 während andere wie Dtms auf ihren 118-Nummern (11814, 11821) das nicht machen. 

Toll. Und ich dachte, das ganze wäre inzwischen mal geregelt.  Ich finde es gut, dass Talkline da vorangeht. Na dann in diesem Sinne,

Euer Brückennutzer!
 :argue:  :argue:  :argue:  :argue:


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2005)

Da passt das ja auch ganz gut hier her:





			
				Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=108518#108518


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Juni 2005)

Brückennutzer schrieb:
			
		

> Toll. Und ich dachte, das ganze wäre inzwischen mal geregelt.  Ich finde es gut, dass Talkline da vorangeht. Na dann in diesem Sinne,


ach, da ist ja wieder der Quasselstrippefan 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=33909#33909
hat´s ja auch nötig was am Image zu polieren 

cp


----------



## 118xx (24 Juni 2005)

Haben da möglichweise die bisherigen Urteile zu 118xx Nummern zu der Entscheidung beigetragen ?


----------

